# Aug 9th Downtime



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

From around 12:20pm to 12:40pm PST there were speed issues, database errors and downtime.

Everything should be back to normal now. 

We are looking into ways to prevent this from happening again. I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

For a long time, the site was down. Hope it's back up permanently now!


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Whew that was a rough SASless day  I haven't been able to get online since around 12am. Hopefully the crowd returns soon.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm working on a new announcement that will explain in detail what happened.

I'm really, really sorry guys


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yes!! Dear god yes!! Don't ever leave me again, SAS! :yay


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Was anyone else hitting refresh for the last 18 hours?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Was anyone else hitting refresh for the last 18 hours?


:yes


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, I kept on coming back, and it wasn't online.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> Was anyone else hitting refresh for the last 18 hours?


 me :um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Kennnie said:


> me :um


I thought it was my computer / Comcast I went to a cafe' and it was still down. :um :lol ...

Glad to see it back up  .... Thanks Drew for fixing it.


----------



## MadMatt (Dec 15, 2010)

Drew said:


> I'm working on a new announcement that will explain in detail what happened.
> 
> I'm really, really sorry guys


This was totally unacceptable :mum

:b
Just kidding. Server downtime is like anything expected in life.
Just keep up the great work and amazing site running. Thanks for all your hard efforts admin and co... :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It has been out for over 12 hours for me! 

This is only my second post since it came back online.

I think it is the economy. It couldn't handle the big waves uke <- seasickness.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I made an announcement explaining what happened here: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/announcement-downtime-on-august-9th-and-10th.html


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

Me too, i thought it was my laptop that was acting retarded.


NES said:


> I thought it was my computer / Comcast I went to a cafe' and it was still down. :um :lol ...
> 
> Glad to see it back up  .... Thanks Drew for fixing it.


----------

